# Can't Choose!



## LittleHiss (Jul 10, 2014)

In about a month I'll be getting my first snake. I know I want a hatchling, and I've narrowed dow thesort of snake I want to either a MD or a hypo Bredli, but it's been months and months now and I still can't decide!Size isn't a problem but temperament, rate of growth, and appearances are the deciding factors. I've only ever seen pretty... er... boring (?) looking MDs, but I'm told that they're more predictable (I didn't think snakes could ever be said to _be_ predictable) than Bredlis.

I've tried reading through other threads concerning Mds and Bredlis and piecing the information together, but it's all getting a bit confusing and everyone seems to have different experiences and opinions.

Can I get some help making this important decision? :lol:


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 10, 2014)

have you overlooked albino darwins. They are preety cheap, beautiful, tend to be great handlers. 

i dont have any person experience with MDs but i do have a couple hypo bredli. These snakes grow fast if given food regularly and often grow to 10ft.A snakes growth rate is dependant on the amount of food and freguency of feeding. I know you say size isn't a problem but feeding a 10ft carpet snake could be quite intimidating for a beginner. All in all get whatever you want. Be smart when buying your snakes is your concerned about temperament make sure you ask the breeder what they handle like etc. 
best of luck 
-Liam


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 10, 2014)

I prefer bredli, but thats based on appearance, ive never had MD's but assume they could be as pleasant or unpleasant as any other snake.

of my 3 bredli, 2 are THE most pleasant snakes i own, the 3rd is the nastiest thing you could imagine. (but still beautiful)


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> have you overlooked albino darwins. They are preety cheap, beautiful, tend to be great handlers.
> 
> i dont have any person experience with MDs but i do have a couple hypo bredli. These snakes grow fast if given food regularly and often grow to 10ft.A snakes growth rate is dependant on the amount of food and freguency of feeding. I know you say size isn't a problem but feeding a 10ft carpet snake could be quite intimidating for a beginner. All in all get whatever you want. Be smart when buying your snakes is your concerned about temperament make sure you ask the breeder what they handle like etc.
> best of luck
> -Liam



Yeah, I saw a couple of albino darwins, which are absolutely gorgeous, but I also saw their prices and nearly wet myself. I guess I'm a little scared of messing up with something that is so expensive, and in all honesty I don't know a whole lot about them. Do they have good temperaments? Does their abinism affect how often I can handle it? How big do they get?

- - - Updated - - -



Chris1 said:


> I prefer bredli, but thats based on appearance, ive never had MD's but assume they could be as pleasant or unpleasant as any other snake.
> 
> of my 3 bredli, 2 are THE most pleasant snakes i own, the 3rd is the nastiest thing you could imagine. (but still beautiful)



Yeah, that's my reason for preferring the Bredli, in particular the hypos, but what you've just said is very interesting. Did you raise all three in the same manner? As in how often you handled them, where and how and what you fed them and what they were housed in?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 10, 2014)

yep all had the same treatment, none were ever fed in their enclosure, all were draped over dining chairs and would eat in a hanging position. All were similar ages when i got them. (boy 3 months, girls 5 months)

the 2 girls (one lovely 1 nasty) were rarely handled, handled only to get them out for feeding and to move them to the aviary on nice days, the boy was my first and was handled to death and dealt with it really well. (hes a pain, always thinks its his turn to come out and play, lol)
The girls lived together for about 4 years till the nasty one turned nastier and i decided to seperate them before things turned ugly.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 10, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> Yeah, I saw a couple of albino darwins, which are absolutely gorgeous, but I also saw their prices and nearly wet myself. I guess I'm a little scared of messing up with something that is so expensive, and in all honesty I don't know a whole lot about them. Do they have good temperaments? Does their abinism affect how often I can handle it? How big do they get?


 Albino darwins are relatively cheap now, you can get them for $600 fairly easily. 8 years ago they were selling for around $7000. i have two albinos and they both have a great temperament, albino darwins seem to have good temperament but of course there can always be exceptions. Darwins grow to around 2m. You can hold an albino as much as any other python, same goes with housing etc. 
As long as you do your research i couldn't see anyone messing up; pythons are pretty hardy and go well in captivity.


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Hm. I wish you'd handled them all to death, so I could make an even comparison haha.

- - - Updated - - -



Cold-B-Hearts said:


> Albino darwins are relatively cheap now, you can get them for $600 fairly easily. 8 years ago they were selling for around $7000. i have two albinos and they both have a great temperament, albino darwins seem to have good temperament but of course there can always be exceptions. Darwins grow to around 2m. You can hold an albino as much as any other python, same goes with housing etc.
> As long as you do your research i couldn't see anyone messing up; pythons are pretty hardy and go well in captivity.



I'm seriously considering an albino darwin now as well, but it seems like the flow of albino darwin hatchies has slowed to a trickle and now there are only a few drops. This is the first year I've been watching the Snakes For Sale threads, so I don't know if this is normal and there will still be more by the time I've moved and gotten settled in and am ready to care for a snake (in about 6 weeks' time). Have you seen more albino or calico darwins be produced and sold after this time?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 10, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> Hm. I wish you'd handled them all to death, so I could make an even comparison haha.


its just a bit slower because the time of the year. carpets breed from June to late in the year depending on species, many eggs hatch around January then there is a boom of baby pythons for sale. So the hatchlings on the market are just ones that havnt sold yet. im not sure if your interested in jungles at all? if you are PM me as i have some that are extremely placid..
-Liam


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> its just a bit slower because the time of the year. carpets breed from June to late in the year depending on species, many eggs hatch around January then there is a boom of baby pythons for sale. So the hatchlings on the market are just ones that havnt sold yet. im not sure if your interested in jungles at all? if you are PM me as i have some that are extremely placid..
> -Liam



Ah okay. Different breeding season than Beardies, then!
Jungles are beautiful animals, and I've seen the adds for yours, but I used to work at a place that sold snakes, including jungles, and they were _consistently_ snappy little buggers, so I'm a bit nervous around them. Will you be breeding your albino darwins? Because I'm actually moving to Queensland and I'd like to buy from someone who is at least in the same state as me so I can view and handle the parents before purchasing any of their offspring, and so that I can get ongoing advice and help from the breeder..


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 10, 2014)

LittleHiss said:


> Ah okay. Different breeding season than Beardies, then!
> Jungles are beautiful animals, and I've seen the adds for yours, but I used to work at a place that sold snakes, including jungles, and they were _consistently_ snappy little buggers, so I'm a bit nervous around them. Will you be breeding your albino darwins? Because I'm actually moving to Queensland and I'd like to buy from someone who is at least in the same state as me so I can view and handle the parents before purchasing any of their offspring, and so that I can get ongoing advice and help from the breeder..


Both my albinos are two small to breed this year but i have been trying to breed a pair of hets(with little success). Having someone you can go to for help is a great idea. I still get help when i need it from people within the reptile community.


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> Both my albinos are two small to breed this year but i have been trying to breed a pair of hets(with little success). Having someone you can go to for help is a great idea. I still get help when i need it from people within the reptile community.



Hm. Sounds like I might have to wait a few months longer than I expected, then! I'd love an albino with green on it. They're beautiful!

- - - Updated - - -

More help please!!!!!!

Now I can't decide between a hypo Bredli, a MD (if there's an attractive one out there. Not fussed on the muddy tones. JMO), and an Albino Darwin.

HELP HELP HELP

pros and cons of each species....? Anything that will help me to decide...? Anything at all.......? :facepalm:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 10, 2014)

Jinjajoe has the most gorgeous Hypo Bredli's my girl is as gentle as a lamb.... I would go Hypo Bredli personally. All snakes have the ability to bite or have an off day(shed cycle)


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 11, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Jinjajoe has the most gorgeous Hypo Bredli's my girl is as gentle as a lamb.... I would go Hypo Bredli personally. All snakes have the ability to bite or have an off day(shed cycle)



They also have gorgeous darwins though! haha


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 13, 2014)

Im having the same problem lol torn between a few. I already have a lovely coastal but am thinking for my 2nd an albino darwin simply because they are a pretty snake lol but then i do like so many others! I gotta sort out space and enclosure situation before i can get mine but u r right its super hard to choose! Goodluck with whatever u decide


----------



## damian83 (Jul 13, 2014)

honestly pick the snake you want 
not what someone else tell you you should
i have a mate who got a jungle and an albino for his first two the albino was snappy to begin with but not now
i have two coastals, there great
m/ds are very nice too
bredli are great looking animals


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 13, 2014)

I started out with a Bredli as my first snake, years later he's still my favorite boy.
That said I now own water pythons, albinos, coastals and diamonds as well, and have had jungles in the past.
Who says you have to choose just one?


----------



## whiteshadow (Jul 14, 2014)

I am trying to decide on my first Python. 
At present "C" Is the winner


A






B





C


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> I started out with a Bredli as my first snake, years later he's still my favorite boy.
> That said I now own water pythons, albinos, coastals and diamonds as well, and have had jungles in the past.
> Who says you have to choose just one?



I'll probably be living on campus, so I think there's only so many enclosures I can sneak into my room without getting caught or my room mate building a brick wall down the middle of the room haha!


----------



## RedFox (Jul 14, 2014)

If you are living on campus, I would not get a pet. From my friend's and brothers experiences from living in campus (I have always lived in private share houses due to my pythons), Uni's have a very strict policy on pets included small caged pets. They can and will terminate your rental contract. When living with other people it is near impossible to keep a snake hidden. If you have a shared freezer I'm sure the frozen rodents will raise questions. Cleaning and disposal of substrate would be difficult and you would never be able to take your pet outside which is the fun part. Even simple things like changing the water would be difficult sometimes. Then there is licensing where you have to supply your residential address and could be subject to inspections (unlikely but still possible). 

Some campuses have cleaners included in your rent. Would be pretty hard to hide an animal if this is the case with the on-campus accommodation you end up living at. 

Probably not what you want to hear...


----------



## LittleHiss (Jul 16, 2014)

RedFox said:


> If you are living on campus, I would not get a pet. From my friend's and brothers experiences from living in campus (I have always lived in private share houses due to my pythons), Uni's have a very strict policy on pets included small caged pets. They can and will terminate your rental contract. When living with other people it is near impossible to keep a snake hidden. If you have a shared freezer I'm sure the frozen rodents will raise questions. Cleaning and disposal of substrate would be difficult and you would never be able to take your pet outside which is the fun part. Even simple things like changing the water would be difficult sometimes. Then there is licensing where you have to supply your residential address and could be subject to inspections (unlikely but still possible).
> 
> Some campuses have cleaners included in your rent. Would be pretty hard to hide an animal if this is the case with the on-campus accommodation you end up living at.
> 
> Probably not what you want to hear...



No, thanks for the warning. I guess I'll be staying with my mum and brother until I find a share house that allows reptiles then!


----------



## Gizmo101 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd go the bredli, I love them!! The variation in their colour is pretty cool and they're hardy.
These are my two on the weekend.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

